# Eye color, Does it mean anything?



## palomo

Hello, i have a couple of birds that have one eye completely in color black or dark and the other eye is half red and half dark, and sometimes it has more red and sometimes it has more black, it changes, then there is one that has one eye completely orange and the other half orange and half black, i just wanted to know if it means anything, you can see them in my picture album so you get a better idea of what im talking about, thanks in advance!!!


----------



## yellowking

As long as they are not blind, eye color means nothing.

A husky has different eye colors and it doesn't make it better than the rest.

Only thing I can think of that makes it special is if a white bird with red eyes. Then it is albino.


----------



## sky tx

Some flyers "swear-by" eye sign/color"--But in my racing for 31 years I just breed the best to best and did O K.


----------



## yellowking

sky tx said:


> Some flyers "swear-by" eye sign/color"--But in my racing for 31 years I just breed the best to best and did O K.


Can they guarantee me to throw in a bird with that same eye color and expect to have the same result? Exactly.

The problem is that people too often unintentionally umbrella the experiences from their own loft to the rest of the world. In return we get these misleading theories and beliefs.

Why do you think we have the term "Theory" and are so careful to not cloud it over the term "Fact?"

I talk to these type of people before. No one have ever made me a solid promise that their "uneducated theories" would hold true if I put it to the test. It is funny how they swear on their mother's grave that it is true, yet when the conversation continues they begin to doubt themselves at the end.


----------



## ssfguy

I like that
Theory < FACT
Talking about being practical. But it was just a question, we all are learning in due process. Some rumors, theories and facts.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Eyesign is mostly to do with the lines in the eyes and the color of the small ring around the pupil, not the overall eye color as in pearl or yellow.

What is going on with your birds is called 'odd eye' and 'split eye' (some call them cracked eyes). Odd-eyed birds have a bull eye and a normal colored eye. Split eyes, which are partially colored and partially black, are generally associated with pied birds. Also, baldhead birds (like a lot of birmingham rollers), tend to be odd-eyed. The color of the eye has no importance unless you intend on showing them, in which they must then meet the standard.


----------



## george simon

palomo said:


> Hello, i have a couple of birds that have one eye completely in color black or dark and the other eye is half red and half dark, and sometimes it has more red and sometimes it has more black, it changes, then there is one that has one eye completely orange and the other half orange and half black, i just wanted to know if it means anything, you can see them in my picture album so you get a better idea of what im talking about, thanks in advance!!!


*First the dark eye that you are talking about is a BULL eye it is usually associated with white plumage on the head. It has nothing to do with the EYESIGN THEORY. It is caused when the embryo is devepoling in the egg. Pigment cells develop in the neural crest of the embryo.These cells, like sperm cells have the power of movement..Migration of these pigment cells is clearly a timed process and if these cells do not reach their destination the result is white feathers,and these white feathers seem to be related to the bull eye . Check out your birds and see if they have white feathers on their heads. I don't know what breed of birds that you have but I will bet they are high flyers or rollers with white heads. It does happen with race birds also. * .GEORGE


----------



## palomo

Thanks Geaorge for really good info, and thanks to everybody else for taking their time to answer my question, and Geaorge you bet on the money i have both breeds, Aranian High Flyers and Rollers.


----------



## shawn arnold

George I Was Wondering What Type Of Birds You Have? I Also Live In Oceanside.i Take Care Of My Wifes 86 Year Old Grandma. So Im On A Limited Income.i Just Got Back Into Pigeons After 20 Years Away. I Grew Up Raising Rollers And Fantails Once I Even Had A Parllor. I Now Have 36 Rollers And Im Looking For Birmingham Rollers. For Flying Only. I Just Wanted To Know If You Know Anyone In Our Area? Thanks For Whatever Help You Can Give. Shawn


----------



## hasseian_313

yah man its color of the brid some times like if u have white bird with black eyes or dark eyes and mate it with a black bird with pearl eyes or white eyes youll get offspring with one dark one peral or any thing inbetween


----------

